# Australian cities still among the most expensive for expats



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A strong Australian dollar continues to outweigh the impact of price increases on the cost of living for expats but Australian locations are no longer jumping up the ranking of the most expensive places. Sydney is the 16th most expensive location for international assignees, according to the latest Cost of Living survey from ECA International, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian cities still among the most expensive for expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

